# vertigo easter race



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vertigo raceway easter race april 3 at 12:00. 1st place payouts each class. Minimun 4 enteries to make a class. We will have easter eggs hidden with goodies for eveyone.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Is this still going on, if so I plan on being there just didn't know if you guys had any changes.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes its still on. Hope people will show up. There's been no word on anyone that is comeing. But we still plan on having it. So any word from anyone that will be comeing would be great.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

We've been out there a few times to mess around. I'll ask a few friends about it. We all have slash 4x4s. I also run a brushless revo, what class what that run in? Also what tires do you recomend for my revo?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Revo, would run the bucket class. There may be enough around that have their Revos ready to race. I do just not 100% sure I could make that race. If I do I will bring it. As for tires, Crimes, bow ties, anything like that, for my buggy I-beams were the ticket.

Of course my Revo is Nitro though..lol.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Vertigo raceway easter race april 3 at 12:00. 1st place payouts each class. Minimun 4 enteries to make a class. We will have easter eggs hidden with goodies for eveyone.


Where do we need to look for the "Eggs" My gosh..Ya'll gots a big place there!

PS..Monkey likes eggs...


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll be there with 4x4 SC.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

jep527 said:


> We will have easter eggs hidden with goodies for eveyone.


Will the goodies be like a R/C stuff like, Alpha engine, glow plugs, tires, Mugen kit.:bounce:

BTW count me in for 1/8 buggy/truggy sandbagger class...lol


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will try to be there!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

will be there to keep the turn marshalls from getting too bored


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Vertigo raceway easter race april 3 at 12:00. 1st place payouts each class. Minimun 4 enteries to make a class. We will have easter eggs hidden with goodies for eveyone.


Are these easter eggs gonna be the size of a new mugen Mbx6 buggy box?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Is this race still on?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, still on. Racer's Edge will be sponsoring some prizes for this race as well. We will be paying out for 1st place for each class. Payout depends on the amount of entries.

We are also selling raffle tickets for a Vertigo Easter basket, which will include a Vertigo short sleeve t-shirt, Vertigo decal, Vertigo pit mat, and 5 free practice days. Tickets will be $2/pc or 3 for $5. Tickets can be purchased ahead of time or at the race.

There will also be an easter egg hunt giving away more t-shirts, pit-mats, decals, and practice days. 

And as always, one race fee for unlimited classes!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am already puttingg the seed to be out there on Sat. 


Hey Chris bring that Revo, and everyone else for that matter. If not I am throwing mine down with the truggies. It is getting ran that day.


Savages, Muggies, what ever MT you have, let's make it a local class with them. I think mine is ready to race once again. It's only seen one race in it's long life and that was a small indoor track..lol.

Hopefully, the motor won't flame out but, that's what I am trying to address now...lol. The Resinator pipe may be on it by then, i like the trinity but, not liking how it is held to the motor, need another gasket i guess.

I am putting more money into this thing and it's turning me back into bashing. The neighbors are liking me right about now...lol. I am kicking all the leaves up...lol.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

If I make it, i may bring my e-revo.....hmm, one fee for unlimited classes.

what about marshalling?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Marshalling, try and find a volunteer if you're back to back or another to swap with you. They may have some kids out there on stand-by that may do it for a moderate fee.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Marshalling was not a big problem last club race with a bunch of people running more than one class. I did my best to split the classes so the least people were running back to back. We did and will have some high school kids that maintain the track and marshall for donations. They made a bunch of $ (in high school $ that is) last race and were begging to come back again. Racers did a great job at filling their marshall positions if they had to.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Perhaps you may have the added bonus of going home knowing you spanked the Monkey? Hmmm..You scared?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL...Just LOL


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Come on lets go race!!!!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Tell them track guys to stop pulling all the fluf into the race lines, if they are gonna maintain the track, they need to push the fluff off, and fill and compact the holes in the race surface, not drag it into the holes, anyone else get it?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Monkey, they were high school kids, just pull them to the side and let them know the errors of their ways, then give them a banana or something...lol. I think they rather have a dollar though..lol.


What's all this talk about spanking monkeys? I thought this was a family show....lol. Next thing you know they'll be tossing salads and munching on the....rugs...lol.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea lets go race. Eevryone needs to talk Jerry into letting me drive his mugen buggy this weekend.. I cant make the Easter race. Made plans to be in Dallas before i starrted racing, dont wanna upset the wife anymore.. OH yea Happy 7th anniversary Babe!!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rob your part will be in on Friday. You can't handle the power of the alpha. Stick with your electric toy and leave the driving to the nitro men. Lol


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

jep527 said:


> You can't handle the power of the alpha


Then that would make two of us!!! :tongue:


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll bring a Monster Truck. It'll be great to race it again.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

My Savage needs a little work (bad one way bearing) but I sure would like to race Monster trucks. Count me in for Monster Truck and buggy!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Look there Karl, 2 more guys with MT. I'll bring my Revo, I know a guy with a T-maxx that's dying to race it, and at least one more guy with a Revo that might. Let me put in my bid for a hall pass and see who else I can scare up.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That's a MT class right there...lol. I will be working on tuning my 3.3 to last a full tank so watch out. Any Platinum Revos out there?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*fluffy....*

Come on, let the track be what it is. Personally I like a little loose dirt on the track. It's not an inside clay track....Just my opinion.....


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

i just thought it will end up on the sides again anyway, i was just looking to avoid unnecessary work on their part. It's off road...ha ha.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I just had them raking the berms back down so they stayed even throughout the ride. Those berms get pretty tore up from being used and when they get tore up it's hard to get around on them.

Isn't there a comedian called "Fluffy?" We'll be watering the track between rounds again.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's called "offroad". If it blows out it blows out. Same for everyone, pick another line. If you want a nice, smooth, sissy surface, run on-road ha ha ha.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I try not to use the berms too ofter, it takes me off the line I like to take. Unless, I am running rich and need the extra speed. To me it takes me off my line, I always feel I am going out of my way if I try to use it. It's there to keep you from running off the track going in the turn too hot...lol. 

Man, for the first time I am more than anxious for Easter weekend. Revo, is getting set up, 8ight is getting set up, B44 is waiting on parts...lol. Should be here soon though.


Going to practice this Friday, hopefully.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Isn't there a comedian called "Fluffy?" We'll be watering the track between rounds again.


I don't know, but my wife had a cat named fluffy.
It died under the house and all we found were a few bones and some "fluff"...


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't care what you do with the track cause its regular dirt and that makes it a even playing field when running against those sewing machines on wheels.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Kevin and I are coming out with our E buggies, dont get mad if yall get sewed up by our sewing machines on wheels lol


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

This time between the quals and the mains, Jerry, Rob and I re-shaped the face of the take off for the triple jump and I pulled all the fluff off the berm turn and guys who hadnt been able to make the triple all day were making it in the main. Derek had the same guys out there today that were there at the first club race maintaining the track and I think they did a great job. Track held together very nicely thru the end of the long mains. Great job Vertigo crew, look forward to the Easter race!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok guys next weekend is our easter race and I cait wait. Our distributor has given us some racers edge stuff to give away. Lots of goodies for everyone to win. We are also given some vertigo stuff away too. So come on out win some stuff. Also 1st place in each class will win some $$$


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

The Triple was definatly improved for the mains, even Monkey could make it..thanks to all who helped me out, especialy my rent a marshell! Normally I am on crutches after my ankles swells, today, I am just limpin..Weeee! See Ya'll on Saturday!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

monkey, send me a pm with your phone number. I can't send you a pm for some reason.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

PM Sent..


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

How many were counted up for a monster truck class? My 2 boys and I may bring ours out saturday. +3 for MT.

Willy


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If I can get my clutch system working properly I will have my Revo out. Second clutch bearing blew up on me.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Bring 'em Will. I'm bringing my Revo, so that's 4 right there. Carl is on track to make his first race and wants to run his Tmaxx, so that's 5, and there were a couple other guys talkign about it. I know Darren has one. Karl, I'm going to head to Vertigo mid afternoon on Friday. Bring your Revo out and we'll look at the clutch. If you haven't already, it might just be time to replace the clutch bell.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I may just pick up a bell and that MIP clutch. It is the original bell on there too, from '05...lol. I will try and make it out there Friday. That day is almost booked. Might be late afternoon before I can make it. I could use a 3.3 expert. 

It shuts down after half a tank but, will fire right back up. Next time I run it I am going to use fresh fuel and see how it does. It will be on that track on Saturday even if. I need to tear it down and redo the diffs. I'll start that today....lol.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If it doesn't rain I'm going to try and make it.. I need some track time before the 24th


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Use the stock clutch. As good or better than the MIP, and cheaper. Mine needs a rebuild too, but I'm just going to throw it on the track for this race and rebuild later.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I will prolly get a a clutch. Get some extra spurs and a clutch bell.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm with Phil...If it doesn't rain, I'll try to make it. Rain chance Friday night is 60%. Phil...Who are you going with if you go?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

How long will the MT mains be?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't come up with the time for mains on MT yet, but I can't wait to see them racing!! We'll probably go with 15min for MT.

Forecast for the weekend is looking great...

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/77511


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

15min, sounds perfect being the "Inaugural" MT race for a while...lol. Well, 20 doesn't sound to bad either, depending on how many we have in the class. I guess the more we have 20 would be better. Depending on total turn out too huh? 

Hell, I just hope mine will last 5 minutes, it's starting to get under my skin. I guess I just need to break down the engine...i did that already. New bell, and clutch for this weekend.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

It takes a lot of rain to shut us down. We have pretty good drainage


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Over 15min would shut us down....all electric.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Doc Hepner said:


> I'm with Phil...If it doesn't rain, I'll try to make it. Rain chance Friday night is 60%. Phil...Who are you going with if you go?


Depends on who you listen to. Ch 11 said 20/30 for Friday/Saturday, Ch 2 said 40/60. I hope Ch 11 wins LOL.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Are you guys really trying to predict Houston weather a week in advance?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Graydog328 said:


> Are you guys really trying to predict Houston weather a week in advance?


Micky Eastman does ok.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Doc Hepner said:


> I'm with Phil...If it doesn't rain, I'll try to make it. Rain chance Friday night is 60%. Phil...Who are you going with if you go?


This morning they said 60% for Sat.I'm gonna ride with larry.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Graydog328 said:


> Are you guys really trying to predict Houston weather a week in advance?


Well they can try to predict Houston weather but the track is in Alvin, I believe they have their own climate....:cheers:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm definitely in for monster truck now. Talked to a friend today, he said if my Savage isn't ready he'd loan me a Revo for Saturday. So add one to the MT class! Can't wait.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

My friend is coming with his 90's T-MAXX.


Labrat99 said:


> I'm definitely in for monster truck now. Talked to a friend today, he said if my Savage isn't ready he'd loan me a Revo for Saturday. So add one to the MT class! Can't wait.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Satuday is down to 20% in the morning....
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=Alvin,tx&searchType=WEATHER


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Weather Underground is awesome. They were dead on about Ike. Bad news is, they're showing 50% chance of T-storms at 7 AM Saturday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Revo: 1 front diff down 2 more to go. Man they did not make maintenance easy on that thing...lol. 

8ight: Diff work starts tonight or tomorrow. Man, I hate to touch it it's was nice Sunday afternoon, once i got that tune right on the motor. I guess work now to play later...lol.

B44: Ready...I hope, maybe a shock rebuild.

I guess you just noticed i am bored right now...lol.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Phil...Just thought I'd offer you a ride. We are planning on taking the trailor. Be there Friday morning to pick it up.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

why dont we run 1/5 baja too, they are just as useless on a track as a revo!! lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> why dont we run 1/5 baja too, they are just as useless on a track as a revo!! lol


I've had a few revo's in the past that would make you rethink that comment.

Thanks Roger if larry can't make it I'll take you up on that offer. I don't really wanna drive my old mule way out there..lol


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> why dont we run 1/5 baja too, they are just as useless on a track as a revo!! lol


Buggies/truggies are faster on the track - MT's are more fun to drive. JMO...YMMV


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like saturday is turning out to be very nice weather, the chances of rain went to none in Alvin but friday looks to be the worst. 

From all the forum talk looks to be a big and fun turnout, can't wait.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Track could use some rain Friday. Makes the track look good.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

J,
Did you guys order any of the AKA Enduro's there yet?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not yet.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may pick up a set of shoes from you guys not sure which ones. I need to finish painting.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

New Vertigo short-sleeve shirts are in! They come in black or white. Unfortunately, the pit mats aren't going to be in for the race. Weather looks great for the Easter race. We've got a fun RACER Easter egg hunt going on after the first qualifier!! Prizes are good...

Also, don't forget we will have a Vertigo Easter basket for raffle. $2 a ticket or 3 for $5. Basket will include a new Vertigo t-shirt, Vertigo decal, FREE PRACTICE FOR APRIL, and a Racer's Edge car stand. Must be present to win, drawing after the mains.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I just picked up my borrowed Revo for Saturday. All I've got to do is mount a transponder on it and it's ready to go. Can't wait. Sportsman buggy and MT for me.

Derek - I'm planning on winning that free practice time. Lord knows I can use it! :smile:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Guys, what rate do you normally discharge your receiver pack for a couple of cycles?


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

if you are looking to "condition" your reciever pack, before I had a charger that would discharge, I would just leave the pack on until it was dead, then bring it up with a very slow charge, less than 1amp. Always worked well with me when I was still using the NiMH packs. If your charger will discharge, set it to .8 on discharge then 1a on the charge. Im glad not to be worrying about all that now that I have transitioned to using the LiFE pack. If you are still looking for a set of AKA Enduro tires, I know Victory has a few sets hanging on the shelves.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LiFe is the next step. Thanks for the info. 

You think the Enduro's would be nice at Vert. I might just get a set of crimes or bow ties.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

I was thinking they just may do well (the enduros) but its hard to beat the tried and true Caliber from proline. I havent heard anyone who has used them at vertigo say anything bad about them, and I will be using them more than likely saturday. Thursay evening Derrick was trying out a set of AKA crossbraces and they gave him awesome traction and the track was dry and lots of loose stuff. They will only be better saturday when we race and the track is groomed and watered. I was using a set of AKA I-Beams (wich are a set of my practice tires) and didnt like them once the track dried out. Remember, a tread like bow ties or I-Beams are great for forward traction while leaving something to be desired for side bite. Crime fighters or crossbraces, or calibers is where I would be looking. I will have all of the tires I talked about with me to see if any of them offer me better grip than the Calibers. Hope my opinions have helped ya out a little bit.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I was there last Sunday when the track was dry. I had a set of semi worn Caliber's that was the way to go. Dry Calibers, I used the same set the club race and they could dig deep enough. I guess a fresh set will work but not a worn set when the track is wet. 

I would try the Crimes, but I have a set of 3 right now. One tire, the foam is missing in it. If there was an easy way to remove the rims, besides boiling and chemicals I could still use them. They have 90% tread, guess I just need to go ahead and fire up the pot....lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Karl, does it really matter what tires are on your car LOL? I am out as far as practice today, some stuff to do around here and mom is coming into town. See y'all Sat morning. Give me a holler if you're still having trouble with the Revo, should be in S'Land all day.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

******* - I tried Calibers at Vertigo after talking to you. They did not work for me, maybe car setup, maybe driving style - I don't know. But the car was WAY too loose.

The best tire for me at Vertigo by far has been Crimefighters. And Karl bring your set of three, I can dig up an extra for you.

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

M2 CF's my friends.............one of the best and longest lasting tires you're going to find for Vertigo or the River.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

loving the crossbraces lately


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> loving the crossbraces lately


I haven't tried the Crossbraces but that does look like a tread pattern that would work at Vertigo or the River track.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> M2 CF's my friends.............one of the best and longest lasting tires you're going to find for Vertigo or the River.


Is M2 their "medium" compound? Are you gonna make this race Courtney?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm surpised people have not tried any of the Hot Bodies tires. They are great tires. They have 3 main treads:

Khaos- Like a Bowtie
Block- Like a Crime
Megabite- Like a Holeshot

I have tried all of them, and Like them way better than AKA's or PL's. They also have a variety of compounds:

Pink- Soft like M3
Red- Semi-Soft like a M2
White- Medium slightly softer than XTR
Blue- Hard Firmer than XTR

Just thoght I'd let you all know!


----------



## nvanderpool (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hot Bodies?*

**** Smiley spoken like a true Hot Bodies Homer!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Phil...Are you and Larry still planning on making it?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Labrat99 said:


> ******* - I tried Calibers at Vertigo after talking to you. They did not work for me, maybe car setup, maybe driving style - I don't know. But the car was WAY too loose.


Rusty I have never had a problem using Calibers, you know they are dierectional and if you reverse them they give you different effect.

From Proline:

*Directional tread for two different handling characteristics: Y forward (sidewall marked with an arrow) = more forward bite and better wear. Y in reverse = better in loamier/wet conditions.*


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought about Hot Bodies tires too, more for 10th scale though, not on my 8. Give me a good discount I'll run 'em too...lol.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Track is prepped and ready to race for tomorrow. This mist overnight will get the track tacky just enough for first round of qualifiers. Forecast looks great for the race tomorrow. We are looking forward to seeing a MT class! REMEMBER: You can race as many classes as you want for one entry fee. Pack it up and enjoy the Easter race at Vertigo tomorrow. Lots of freebies!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Rusty I have never had a problem using Calibers, you know they are dierectional and if you reverse them they give you different effect.
> 
> From Proline:
> 
> *Directional tread for two different handling characteristics: Y forward (sidewall marked with an arrow) = more forward bite and better wear. Y in reverse = better in loamier/wet conditions.*


It's official. I'm an idiot. After reading your post, I went to check how the Calibers I have were mounted and found out they're Revolvers. In my defense I didn't buy them new, they came with a roller I bought online.

My apologies *******. Your record of everybody liking the Calibers remains intact.

It's Race Day! Good Luck everybody! I'm so ready to run these cars! :dance::bounce::dance:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How did it go today guys!?!?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Started at 1 and ended at 11 tonite. About 49 people and 70 plus cars. Jason w won 3 different classes. We didn't get to run 30 min mains because of the time. We are sorry. A lot of people left early and didn't have enoff turn marshels. We ran a electric class for the first time with 13 people. Once again sorry about the short mains. I'm tried. Going to bed. Thanks to everyone that came out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day, and sounds like you're "run all the cars you want for one fee" REALLY brought out the extra classes!

Wish I could have been there..........had grandparents duty yesterday!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Vertigo for the fun race day! 

Running 4 classes is too much even with someone marshalling for me. I did the math and that is about 3 hours of racing. It was fun, but alot to keep up with.

Willy


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Agreeing with Willy, had fun but running more than two classes is a lot. I signed up for 3 but ended with 2 and I was still worn out when I got home. I was going to say only one car broke so it was a good day but, I forgot about the Revo going out in warm-ups....lol.

Now comes the fun part....repairs and upkeep.


Oh, it was a fun day...had fun in between my breaks. Thanks for all that put the event together and all that helped me out specifically.

Happy Easter!!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Great job by the crew over at Vertigo, had fun today, it was cool to see a class of monster trucks race. Im kinda glad I was able to keep the car on the track most of the day and finish a main, even though I didnt win, it was a victory lately just to finish a race while I have been chasing all the "Gremlins" away from the car as Skillet put it. I thought AKA crossbraces did a good job on the track once it was dried out, would be nice to hear what others liked or disliked and why. It may help other folks who are trying to get an idea for tires for the next race.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

My braces were fairly new. No run time on them by me well, only a only a Qual at the River. Mine made me too washy in the rear. It was unexpected. I think the lugs were too big or something. I think I would have liked my worn Cali's better. 

If you need a set of M Braces let me know...lol. 

If I beams aren't enough, I think the J's I ordered will be alright..lol.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks vertigo for the easter race.Much respect to guys running more than one class
Thanks karl for the bearings I owe u 1.........AWSOME B main Chuck.



Gremlins gone for now any ways.....lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

No problem Skillet. Now I have to wait for the results to see if I will give some good bearings now. See if you placed ahead of me or not....lol.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

wily said:


> Thanks Vertigo for the fun race day!
> 
> Running 4 classes is too much even with someone marshalling for me. I did the math and that is about 3 hours of racing. It was fun, but alot to keep up with.
> 
> Willy


Man, you were busier than a one legged man in a butt
kicking contest...


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results are posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com

Thanks again to everyone who came out. The race day was much longer than I anticipated because I wasn't expecting such a big turnout!! It was such a nice day of racing and I really enjoyed calling the races. It was fun to see so many grown men participating in an Easter egg hunt! I'm glad everybody got a little something from us this last race. We try to make the races enjoyable and fun. There are alot of things in store for us in the future as we continue to grow and adapt to our customers. Please feel free to join us for any future club races and HARC races! You guys are awesome!

Also, big thanks to ******* and Skillett for the conversation last night. I'm happy that people feel comfortable approaching me if they have a question or concern. There will be no disconnect between Vertigo and the racers. Always feel free to approach us with your ideas and comments.

We really got to see some good neck-to-neck racing yesterday. Have fun looking over your results. See ya'll soon!

Derick


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

We left at 6, there were just to many classes! Yall are doing an awesome job and we enjoyed your facility! I'm sure once the track is expanded we wont have to split up the classes as much and can run more cars! If we ran 12 cars instead of 5 and 6 it would have prolly cut that 12 hour day down to 6 or 7! It was awesome seeing all you guys out and I'm glad to be back!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, 12 cars seem like a cool idea, especially in the mains...lol. That or just run one class of buggies for the club races since there isn't a payout for those. I think running with experts will help out in finding good lines and seeing how they approach a layout.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, 12 cars seem like a cool idea, especially in the mains...lol. That or just run one class of buggies for the club races since there isn't a payout for those. I think running with experts will help out in finding good lines and seeing how they approach a layout.


 There wasn't a sportsman class..

Thanks for great time Vertigo i had a blast..Awesome job calling the races Derick and the track was A+..******* M3 Calibers were Money on my car.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I know there wasn't a sportsman class. I may just start running expert anyway, at least on the club race days.

Yeah, I think I should have stuck with my Cali's on the main too. 

Hey, whatever happened to watering the track for the mains....lol.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya, 12 cars might make for quicker racing days and heck sure its more traffic but that makes us better at managing it compared to other cities who race with 8-10. 

*******, me too on M3 Calibers. I had them on my buggy and truggy last weekend and they hooked up great. They are my new official Vertigo & River race track tire and they next to recoils and revolvers they work very well at Mikes. Even better at mikes when you wear off the top nipples and have more surface area. I'm planning to use new ones at Vert & RRT and worn ones at mikes. This will Greatly simplify my tire inventory & expense!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jasonwipf said:


> Ya, 12 cars might make for quicker racing days and heck sure its more traffic but that makes us better at managing it compared to other cities who race with 8-10.
> 
> *******, me too on M3 Calibers. I had them on my buggy and truggy last weekend and they hooked up great. They are my new official Vertigo & River race track tire and they next to recoils and revolvers they work very well at Mikes. Even better at mikes when you wear off the top nipples and have more surface area. I'm planning to use new ones at Vert & RRT and worn ones at mikes. This will Greatly simplify my tire inventory & expense!


Super Soft Cityblocks work very good on our track . Thanks for the good race in the A i tried to run you down just couldn't keep it together.:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Had a great time, wish I could have hung for the mains, but barely got up and made it to church on time as it was. If y'all want to save some time, cut the warmup period to 2 minutes. That should be plenty, and would have saved over an hour.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea Skillet, Awesome Bmain....
I need to figure out how to get 7min on one tank. So I can finish a quailifier. Running around 250f, and can't get 7min. Must be my trigger finger. "DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT"
Any ideas besides driving style?
I changed the restirctor to 7.5


skillett said:


> Thanks vertigo for the easter race.Much respect to guys running more than one class
> Thanks karl for the bearings I owe u 1.........AWSOME B main Chuck.
> 
> Gremlins gone for now any ways.....lol.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Very cool race between you two. Just one turn, and you were there Phil...Great race too Jason. Start calling you "STEADY EDDIE". Way to go on putting presure for them to catch you.


Big Phil said:


> Super Soft Cityblocks work very good on our track . Thanks for the good race in the A i tried to run you down just couldn't keep it together.:rotfl:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If you can't get 7mins on a tank, something isn't right. You may have to redo your tune. Make sure your idle and low speed are set right. I usually do the pinch test for the low end and it gets me pretty close. Then for the high speed needle, go flush then lean graduallyto where you have enough speed and plenty of smoke. 

My pinch test, hold pinch the line, then you have a window. It should rev high briefly and then cut out. If it revs high quicker than 2 secs and sounds like a run away...too lean on the LS. If it takes longer than 5 seconds to rev up and cut...too rich on the LS. I look for a high rev then stall no longer than 8-10s total depending on where I pinch the line. 

I can do it better than type it...lol.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Are they open this weekend? I could try and come out and help you with it. Let me see what the wife has planned and if I can get out I will. 

I'll be at MnM for a little while on Friday also.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> I need to figure out how to get 7min on one tank. So I can finish a quailifier. Running around 250f, and can't get 7min. Must be my trigger finger. "DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT"
> Any ideas besides driving style?
> I changed the restirctor to 7.5


Well Chuck you could put a Prius engine in it but there's a chance it will runaway....LOL

What I would suggest is if you don't have already is installing a large fuel filter and use as much fuel line as you can and still maintain pressure. But keep in mind also the more lose the track the harder your engine works due to wheel spin and of coarse that consumes more fuel.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from the Easter race last weekend.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Any chance we can get vehicle type in the results section? It would be nice to know who is racing what, and how the various kits place.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that would take a more extensive sign in process. If you are talking about the having the results appear as they do in the mags.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Whec716 said:


> Any chance we can get vehicle type in the results section? It would be nice to know who is racing what, and how the various kits place.


I know the 1st place cars. E buggy=Mugen MBX6E, Gas buggy=Hyper 9, Truggy=Mugen MBX6TE, SC 4x4=Jammin & monster truck=E Revo


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL I was just thinking. someone needs to take a pic of larry's spiderman car in the air jumping and superimpose some webs coming from it out at about 10 & 2 o'clock as if its swinging along.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Actually...SC 4x4 was an OFNA Hyper SC not a Jammin.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Doc Hepner said:


> Actually...SC 4x4 was an OFNA Hyper SC not a Jammin.


Line'em out Doc..

Do i get a rematch this sat? :cheers:


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice pics*

Those are some nice pics. Perfectly exposed framed etc. And I know how hard it is to photograph those ankle biters too 

If I had known my nephew was going to make the race I would have come down too. Especially since he went from last to 2nd in the first lap of the truggy race. Too bad that set-screw backed off but thats racing. Not bad for his first start with a nitro.

As soon as I get a decent tripod I'll be down there for some video. My days of walking around with a camera on my shoulder are over. Looks like you can park along the back fence so my wife will be ok with coming too. She likes to sit in the car with my golden. He loves to go to the races  Makes it a lot easier on me if I don't have to drive back after shooting.

The tripod I'm going to buy comes with a dolly to help move it around. Should be easy to move around to get several angles of the track. I'll figure out something I'm going crazy and its only been a month since I was out shooting. Especially if my nephew is going to do some winning.

Griz


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Griz, 

You'll love the facility and the people there. You'd be able to drive up to either side of the track, and probably have volunteers to lug or carry your equipment for you.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

First time racing 1/8th scale buggy had a blast at the race...


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> Yea Skillet, Awesome Bmain....
> I need to figure out how to get 7min on one tank. So I can finish a quailifier. Running around 250f, and can't get 7min. Must be my trigger finger. "DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT"
> Any ideas besides driving style?
> I changed the restirctor to 7.5


The b-5 has a 7mm insert and its not doing much better maybe 7.5 min.
I ran out of fuel in the a main. Whats strange is I got 9.5 during practice may guess is we don't push as hard when practicing.Novorossi B+4 seems to be where its at...........but man there proud of them.You get what you pay for though. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

try the P5XL..........~10 mins run time, about 95% of the power of the +4, a BREEZE to tune, lasts easily 5+ gallons, takes a pinch, and runs for another 2-3 gallons! All for about $250.

Before I switched over to electric for now, that P5XL was flat out the best motor I've ever owned. Not necessarily the fastest, but the best overall balance I've found.

Don't believe me, ask Jake.........


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Skillet, you just have your tune a little off. I ran the 7p and pitted once early in the main. Remember it richens up towards the end of the night and that could have been the case. It got a little cooler, so we had to lean them out. 

I think we should get at least 8 to 9 minutes, but all that can change with the pipe set up.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> try the P5XL..........~10 mins run time, about 95% of the power of the +4, a BREEZE to tune, lasts easily 5+ gallons, takes a pinch, and runs for another 2-3 gallons! All for about $250.
> 
> Before I switched over to electric for now, that P5XL was flat out the best motor I've ever owned. Not necessarily the fastest, but the best overall balance I've found.
> 
> Don't believe me, ask Jake.........


Ive pitted with Russle For Jake and its not 10 min when he's coming in, maybe little pit stradegy is what I'm missing.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Skillet, you just have your tune a little off. I ran the 7p and pitted once early in the main. Remember it richens up towards the end of the night and that could have been the case. It got a little cooler, so we had to lean them out.
> 
> I think we should get at least 8 to 9 minutes, but all that can change with the pipe set up.


 I agree Karl the pipe setup is the key.:cheers:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> try the P5XL..........~10 mins run time,
> Don't believe me, ask Jake.........


+1

CV is correct, I run th P5xl in my truggy and I was pitting just after the 9 minute mark and power was never an issue.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

+/- a minute or so boils down to the tune and driving style.

I could consistently get 10 minutes out of my buggy during a race, and nearly a minute more under practice conditions.

Then again, I'm not as fast a Jake


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not calling BS on the run times but me being new to the sport I'm not seeing full 10 min runs wot.What I'm seeing is the first half of the race people are taking it easy with the throttle.

Learning curves got love em........


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Skillet, your mill is still fairly new, being less than a gallon. Once you find that sweet spot you will find a longer run time. 

I believe I got almost 9 min, with my GRP.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

If you guys were talking about the werks motors, I'll say it again, they are known gas hogs, and I have pitted for multiple people who get around 6 minutes or so maximum out of a tank under race conditions. 

That 7port is CRAZY fast though!!!! I remember the first time I saw the 7port at an invitationals race at Mike's about 4 or 5 years ago, and that was the absolutely most ballistic motor I had ever seen going down the straight. Then, when I asked about it and the guy told me it was bone stock, it was unbelievable!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Skillet, your mill is still fairly new, being less than a gallon. Once you find that sweet spot you will find a longer run time.
> 
> I believe I got almost 9 min, with my GRP.


Was new I broke the piston .....p.o.s lol......................
u need a boat anchor?:hairout:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How the hell you brole the piston? Did you just wanted to get the Alpha+ and needed a true reason to buy one?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think they are more finiky with mileage on the pipe set-up. I have the 053 on and it was getting good time on mileage. Yeah, that motor pulls the whole straight no, tapping out with that mill.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> How the hell you brole the piston? Did you just wanted to get the Alpha+ and needed a true reason to buy one?


 I've built real race motors a long time,Personal I think bad metal impuritys.Werks will work it with me, but think what all has happened rods breaking, cranks bent.Then you have people doing good ,luck of the draw I guess.

Can you say Alpha:spineyes:


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be running Alpha here soon. Hopefully I can get at least 8 minutes, 10+ would be nice. My electric gets plenty!!! ; )


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Remember, those times are at a race tune, when the mill is nicely broken in. Be paitient and if you need help getting a good base tune, feel free to ask at the track. 

My low end I do a punch test and the high end depends on the day and weather. 

I was way off on my 7p initially and had to adjust the idle, then the LS, to even attempt to get the HS. I will time it next time I run it. 3p is going in until I think I may race again. I think it can get about 8min right now.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

alphas coming in soon. We will have the pipes for them too. Can't wait to see rob drive a nitro.


----------

